# [INSTALLATION] Problème de démarrage (RESOLU)

## floc_12

Bonjour,

je viens d'installer une gentoo sur un vieux portable hp que j'ai récupéré (un pentium 4).

L'installation et la compil se sont bien passés, mais je n'arrive pas à démarrer sur mon noyau. L'erreur "cannot open root device sda1 or unknown-block(0 0)" apparaît au démarrage.

J'ai essayé de changer mes options de démarrage, recompiler le noyau (manuellement) en désactivant le framebuffer et l'acpi (j'avais un ecran noir après avoir cliqué sur le grub avant ma xième compilation), mais je suis à court d'idée. Peut être un module à activer dans le noyau ?

Pourriez vous m'aider ?

Voici quelques éléments :

/etc/fstab

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            defaults        1 2
> 
> /dev/sda2               /               ext3            noatime         0 1
> 
> /dev/sda3               none            swap            sw              0 0
> ...

 

/boot/grub/grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> title Gentoo Linux 3.5.7
> ...

 

Merci

cedLast edited by floc_12 on Thu Nov 08, 2012 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

Salut,

D'après ton fstab, la racine se trouve sur /dev/sda2.

Ton grub.conf comporte deux entrées mais démarre par défaut sur la première qui mentionne erronément root=/dev/sda1.

Par contre, la seconde entrée semble correcte.

----------

## floc_12

Salut et merci de ta réponse,

En effet j avais mis deux entrées fstab pour tester (j avais un doute sur le syntaxe). Mais les deux ne fonctionnent pas.

Ced

----------

## guilc

J'ajoute que (hd0,0) étant ton /boot, les chemin du kernel sont relatif à /boot.

Donc :

```
default 0

timeout 30

title Gentoo Linux 3.5.7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-3.5.7-gentoo-v1 root=/dev/sda2
```

----------

## ghoti

 *guilc wrote:*   

> J'ajoute que (hd0,0) étant ton /boot, les chemin du kernel sont relatif à /boot.

 

C'est vrai mais :

- le message d'erreur provient du kernel. Il a donc été correctement trouvé, ce qui valide la syntaxe de  floc_12 à ce niveau.

- il est habituel de créer dans la partition boot un lien "boot" pointant sur la racine de cette partition :

```
 # ls -gol /boot

total 34088

lrwxrwxrwx 1       1 10 jun  2008 boot -> .
```

C'est la présence de ce lien "bidon" qui justifie la syntaxe de floc_12.

Cette astuce vise probablement a assurer une cohérence entre l'arborescence vue par Grub et celle vue par Linux mais j'avoue que personnellement, je trouve ça plus troublant qu'autre chose !  :Wink: 

@floc_12 : le support du contrôleur de disque ainsi que du filesystem de la racine sont-ils bien compilés en dur dans le noyau ?

----------

## floc_12

Salut, et merci à tous,

L'ext2 et l'ext3 sont bien activés dans mon make menuconfig :

File systems

 *Quote:*   

> <*> Second extended fs support               
> 
> [*]   Ext2 extended attributes  
> 
> [*]     Ext2 POSIX Access Control Lists        
> ...

 

mais au niveau du disque, tout est en M. Quelle doit etre la ligne exactement ? (NB : je ne vous ait pas mis toutes les lignes). Je suis en train de recompiler en essayant de mettre en dur (* au lieu de M) la ligne "Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers".

DEVICE DRIVER

 *Quote:*   

>  < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)  --->  
> 
>  SCSI device support  --->            
> 
> <M> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

 

 Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

 *Quote:*   

>   │ │    --- Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers                        │ │  
> 
>   │ │    [*]   Verbose ATA error reporting                              │ │  
> 
>   │ │    [*]   SATA Port Multiplier support                             │ │  
> ...

 

ced

----------

## ghoti

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> Quelle doit etre la ligne exactement ?

 

Cela, ça dépend évidemment de ton matériel !  :Wink: 

Le guide utilisateur de ton portable devrait t'aider à trouver les références des puces ("chipset")

Habituellement, l'interface principale des disques est gérée par le "southbridge".

Vois peut-être sur des sites comme tuxmobil ou Linux on Laptops

Vu que ton portable n'est pas tout récent, tu as de fortes chances de trouver pas mal de doc intéressante ...

----------

## Mickael

vous auriez pu lui filer la petite commande magique : lspci -v ou lspci -vv  avec man lspci pour toutes les nuances, ainsi tu as les infos utiles pour retrouver tout ce qui est nécessaire dans le noyau  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> vous auriez pu lui filer la petite commande magique : lspci -v ou lspci -vv  avec man lspci pour toutes les nuances, ainsi tu as les infos utiles pour retrouver tout ce qui est nécessaire dans le noyau 

 

Bah trop simple, trop petits bras !   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Debian HCL est votre ami : http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

----------

## floc_12

Merci pour ces infos. 

Je vais essayer de regarder ce soir qu elle(s) option(s) j ai pu oublier avec tous ce que vous m avez donné. 

Bonne soirée

----------

## floc_12

C'est bon, mon système démarre enfin. C'était bien le module du controleur ide qui n'était pas coché en dur dans le noyau, mais avec un M.

Merci et bonne soirée

----------

